# Gould panel replacement



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Gould electrical was bought out some time ago by Siemens/ITE. You can probably get a new Siemens interior but it will probably be cheaper to replace the whole panel.


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

I think Guold is Siemens? There might be a replacement kit out there. Just tell the customer he/she's got to change the whole panel.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

CH makes an interior rated for use in those with a cover that matches. But a new panel is much cheaper.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> I've got this customer that has a Gould panel in a trailer. Never even heard of that brand before.


Gould , Siemens, ITE are all the same.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

It's labor that eats up dollars in swapping out the whole panel. Just swapping the insides would be much faster.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Generally, guts are guts. They are usually held in place by a couple screws.

If it's a recessed panel or one that has conduits coming out 3 or 4 directions, find a similar sized panel and swap the guts. The only trick is mounting them in the right place and getting the new panel cover to fit.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

UH there is that hole pesky ul rating thing. I dont think that even a Siemens interior is rated for use in a Gould panel. I believe the only one rated for use in it is the one ch makes. There about 400 if I recall. How much labor do you need to swap a panel in a trailer? 2 hours? 3? Plus a few nonbillable that are the same either way.

edit to add (and spelling)
Sure its done everyday but that doesn't make it legal, after all people bury PVC boxes everyday too.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

gold said:


> UH there is that hole pesky ul rating thing.


Listing and reidentifying wires smaller than #4 is just like jaywalking. Just don't do it right in front of a cop and you won't have any issues.


----------

